

John Doerr on traits of startup mercenaries vs missionaries (Stanford Video) - rantfoil
http://edcorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=1274

======
h34t
When you pick a cofounder, avoid mercenaries like your life depends on it
(because your life _might_ depend on it). And it won't always be obvious who
is which.

------
ucdaz
Passion supercedes brute force. Go out and do something you love people. Even
if you failed, at least you have a life lesson.

~~~
apathy
Are you familiar with the phrase 'starving artist'?

Just because it feels good doesn't always mean you should do it.

------
acgourley
I feel like the 'mercenaries' he is describing have left a bad taste in my
mouth regarding the entire startup culture.

------
jfornear
Are these all short clips? Is there any way to see more?

~~~
rantfoil
I also recommend these podcasts: <http://edcorner.stanford.edu/podcasts.html>

As well as just perusing the whole site -- there are a TON of videos on there
by many smart people in the entrepreneurship community.

<http://edcorner.stanford.edu/>

~~~
jfornear
Thanks, I'll check these out too.

------
wumi
why wasn't "make something people want" on there?

